# Sunday



## JohnT (Apr 24, 2014)

Sunday......

Sunny: Check 
Warm: Check 
Not Lent: Check, 
Friends and Family available: Check 
Need to make room for Chilean: Check
Got empty bottles: Check

OK, It is time to bottle!!!
Got 300L of 2012 cabernet to cork. Also have a few other things. 

Got a small party of 8 people coming. My brother is bringing the bagles/lox and I am going to provide the pizza in the afternoon. (bagles and pizza are big here in Jersey). Should be a great time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 24, 2014)

300L? By my third grade math, that's almost 400 bottles. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Elmer (Apr 24, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Sunday......
> 
> Sunny: Check
> Warm: Check
> ...




Sounds like fun.
The only problem I see is that you have to drive to NY to get a good bagels and a decent pie!


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 24, 2014)

Having read your previous posts regarding wine get-togethers, it sounds like you've got "great times" and "a little help with chores" down to a science. Look forward to hearing how it went.
Enjoy!
Mike


----------



## JohnT (Apr 24, 2014)

elmer said:


> sounds like fun.
> The only problem i see is that you have to drive to ny to get a good bagels and a decent pie!


 
ooooouch!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 24, 2014)

Elmer said:


> Sounds like fun.
> The only problem I see is that you have to drive to NY to get a good bagels and a decent pie!



Says the man who live north of ALBANY!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 24, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Says the man who live north of ALBANY!


 

Hold the phone here... North of Albany??? seriously??? 
What would you know about good pizza or bagles????

I been up in that area. Given the choice, I'd rather eat the pizza box than the pizza. The box tastes better. 

I am also aware of the good bagles that you get up there too..... Sara Lee..


----------



## Elmer (Apr 24, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Hold the phone here... North of Albany??? seriously???
> What would you know about good pizza or bagles????
> 
> I been up in that area. Given the choice, I'd rather eat the pizza box than the pizza. The box tastes better.
> ...



Sara Lee, Dont know her!

I will say that we have many people in the area, who used to reside in NYC.
A few of these people have opened pizza places.

Also I have family who live in NYC (Manhattan, Brooklyn, Da bronx), who bring up bagels (david's, etc..) when they visit.

I also make it a point to grab a slice when down there.


----------



## seth8530 (Apr 24, 2014)

Where did you get all the grapes from to make that much wine?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 24, 2014)

Elmer said:


> Sara Lee, Dont know her!
> 
> I will say that we have many people in the area, who used to reside in NYC.
> A few of these people have opened pizza places.
> ...


 

Look, why are we fighting?? We are both people that know good pizza and bagles. What we be doing is banding together to mock the stuf they have in New England...


----------



## Elmer (Apr 24, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Look, why are we fighting?? We are both people that know good pizza and bagles. What we be doing is banding together to mock the stuf they have in New England...





Agreed!!
Ever have pizza anywhere south of Jersey? Bleh!!!
Ever have a philly cheese steak anywhere but philly....

"I ordered spaghetti with marinara sauce and I got egg noodles with ketchup"


----------



## grapeman (Apr 25, 2014)

I notice that we have two spellings of bagel (bagel) here so I looked it up with google.
First bagel:
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search 
For other uses, see Bagel (disambiguation).



Bagel 


A plain commercially produced bagel (as evidenced by grate marks used in steaming, rather than boiling)
Place of origin Poland Region or state Central Europe Main ingredient(s) wheat dough Variations multiple 






Cookbook:Bagel 




Bagel
 

 


Bagels with cream cheese and lox (cured salmon) are considered a traditional part of American Jewish cuisine (colloquially known as lox and a _schmear_).


A *bagel* (_also spelled_ *beigel*)[1] is a bread product, traditionally shaped by hand into the form of a ring from yeasted wheat dough, roughly hand-sized, which is first boiled for a short time in water and then baked.[2] The result is a dense, chewy, doughy interior with a browned and sometimes crisp exterior. Bagels are often topped with seeds baked on the outer crust, with the traditional ones being poppy or sesame seeds. Some also may have salt sprinkled on their surface, and there are also a number of different dough types such as whole-grain or rye.[2]
Bagels have become a popular bread product in the United States, Canada and the United Kingdom, especially in cities with large Jewish populations,[3] many with different ways of making bagels. Like other bakery products, bagels are available (either fresh or frozen, and often in many flavor varieties) in many major supermarkets in those countries.
The basic roll-with-a-hole design is hundreds of years old and has other practical advantages besides providing for a more even cooking and baking of the dough: the hole could be used to thread string or dowels through groups of bagels, allowing for easier handling and transportation and more appealing seller displays.[4][5]


Second: Bagle
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search 
*Bagle* (also known as Beagle) is a mass-mailing computer worm affecting all versions of Microsoft Windows. The first strain, *Bagle.A*, did not propagate widely. A second variant, *Bagle.B*, is considerably more virulent.
Bagle uses its own SMTP engine to mass-mail itself as an attachment to recipients gathered from the infected computer. It copies itself to the Windows system directory (Bagle.A as bbeagle.exe, Bagle.B as au.exe) and opens a backdoor on TCP port 6777 (Bagle.A) or 8866 (Bagle.B). It does not mail itself to addresses containing certain strings such as "@hotmail.com", "@msn.com", "@microsoft" or "@avp".
The initial strain, Bagle.A, was first sighted on January 18, 2004. It was not widespread and stopped spreading after January 28, 2004.
The second strain, Bagle.B, was first sighted on February 17, 2004. It was much more widespread and appeared in large numbers; Network Associates rated it a "medium" threat. It is designed to stop spreading after February 25, 2004.
Subsequent variants have later been discovered. Although they have not all been successful, a number remain notable threats.
Some of these variants contain the text

So now what is the color (colour) of your your bagel? And which is better pizza - from NYC or Chicago?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 25, 2014)

Grapeman, 

I did not realize that spelling counts. I will have to be more careful. 

That stuff (they call pizza) in Chicago is simply not pizza and is a documented fact that it was invented by a man (Ike Sewell) from Texas (who was about as Italian as a 10 gallon hat). Pizza is NOT served in a pan and is never eaten with a fork and knife. 

NY style pizza, on the other hand came from Italians fresh off the boat from Naples (where pizza was originally invented) in NYC (the first place that pizza became available in the States). They originally sold pizza in a cardboard box so that factory workers could pick one up in the morning, place it on the radiator at work to keep it warm until lunch. 

That being said, Chicago "Pizza" should never be compared to NY style Pizza simply because it is not pizza. If you want to compare them anyway, I am sure that you would agree that "Second City" is an appropriate name...


----------



## Elmer (Apr 25, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Grapeman,
> 
> I did not realize that spelling counts. I will have to be more careful.
> 
> ...



I would agree about the pizza, just dont tell my Irish/Italian mother-in-Law, who makes a deep dish pizza that you dont eat with a fork!

But I would also lump in Deli sandwiches.
Once you have been to an old school butcher/deli for a sandwich or piece of meat there is just no comparison to these meat houses or subways etc......


----------



## JohnT (Apr 25, 2014)

Elmer said:


> Agreed!!
> Ever have pizza anywhere south of Jersey? Bleh!!!
> Ever have a philly cheese steak anywhere but philly....
> 
> "I ordered spaghetti with marinara sauce and I got egg noodles with ketchup"


 

BTW, there are places in southwest Jersey (just across the river from philly) where you can get a damn fine cheesesteak.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 25, 2014)

Elmer said:


> I would agree about the pizza, just dont tell my Irish/Italian mother-in-Law, who makes a deep dish pizza that you dont eat with a fork!
> 
> But I would also lump in Deli sandwiches.
> Once you have been to an old school butcher/deli for a sandwich or piece of meat there is just no comparison to these meat houses or subways etc......


 

Don't get me started on Deli. Even I have to agree that NYC is the place to be! Katz's or even the Carnagie [sic?] deli has the absolute best. I shudder to think that there are folks out there thinking that subway's is real NYC deli. You do not need to go further than that crappy bread they use!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 25, 2014)

JohnT said:


> BTW, there are places in southwest Jersey (just across the river from philly) where you can get a damn fine cheesesteak.



Oh, absolutely. I was born and bred in Philly (city, not 'burbs), and no one that I know makes a huge distinction between the two sides of the Delaware.

And yes, pizza should be have a thin crust!



JohnT said:


> Don't get me started on Deli. Even I have to agree that NYC is the place to be! Katz's or even the Carnagie [sic?] deli has the absolute best. I shudder to think that there are folks out there thinking that subway's is real NYC deli. You do not need to go further than that crappy bread they use!



Please! Deli is fine, but give me a _hoagie_ on an Amoroso's roll.


----------



## reefman (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, thin crust is the best. I was born and raised in the Philly burbs.
Hoagies are my other favorite food, and they only come from Philly....everything else is just a sandwich.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 25, 2014)

reefman said:


> Yeah, thin crust is the best. I was born and raised in the Philly burbs.
> Hoagies are my other favorite food, and they only come from Philly....everything else is just a sandwich.


 

SHHHEEEESH! The next thing your gonna tell me is that the Eagles are actually better than the Giants!!!! 



Hey, NYC has the bagels, Philly has the pretzels!!! By far the best on the planet!


----------



## reefman (Apr 25, 2014)

Nope, I'm a Steelers fan. Lived in Pittsburgh for 12 years. They don't have ANY good food in Pittsburgh. Well, maybe Primanti Bros.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 25, 2014)

JohnT said:


> SHHHEEEESH! The next thing your gonna tell me is that the Eagles are actually better than the Giants!!!!



If only the Birds could win in the playoffs once in a while....


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 25, 2014)

Pizza? Give me St. Louis style. Cracker crust with provel cheese. The cheese takes on a slightly orange tinge, is hotter than heck and burns the roof of your mouth. Get it on the Italian Hill area of town. Can't be beat.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 27, 2014)

so the grand talley was 33 cases. had my 2 brothers and 4 nieces and nephews. started at 10am and had everything cleaned and put away by 3pm. have i said that i love this hobby????


----------



## JohnT (Apr 27, 2014)

so the grand talley was 33 cases. had my 2 brothers and 4 nieces and nephews. started at 10am and had everything cleaned and put away by 3pm. have i said that i love this hobby???? we did a 300 liter tank, a carbay, and a demijohn. now we sit and sip a little... great times!

I just hate the idea that i have work tomorrow.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 27, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> If only the Birds could win in the playoffs once in a while....



Birds????? Huh????? Oh that's right, Philli has a "professional" football team too.... 

BIG BLUE, THROUGH AND THROUGH !!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 27, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Birds????? Huh????? Oh that's right, Philli has a "professional" football team too....
> 
> BIG BLUE, THROUGH AND THROUGH !!!!!



Ummm, do you want me to re-post those league standings so you can let them sink in?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Ummm, do you want me to re-post those league standings so you can let them sink in?


 
Hey, anybody can have a bad year. 

As an Eagles fan, you should be used to bad years


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 28, 2014)

Ouch. Rebuilding since 1960!

To be fair, you are talking about bad years: in this century the Birds have been to the playoffs more times (10) than the G-men (7). (As you point out, though, they haven't won it all, while Big Blue has two.)

Interesting jersey (and, yes, I get it). As a part-time Packers fan, just let me say that you won't find a rest stop in Wisconsin named after a coach of the Giants!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2014)

SG, 

There is no getting around the fact that the Giants absolutely sucked last year. I would like to know what the heck happened. Top of the mark one year and a loosing season the next.

every game Eli would look very frustrated....


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 28, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> As a part-time Packers fan, just let me say that you won't find a rest stop in Wisconsin named after a coach of the Giants!



Hmmm, interesting to see what kind of a rejoinder JohnT will go with...

Will it be a chest-thumping "That's right! Lombardi is a native son!!"

Or will it be a dismissive "That's right!! Around here, we use opposing coaches to name places with toilets on a hellish road through an industrial wasteland."

Hmm, choices, choices...


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 28, 2014)

JohnT said:


> SG,
> 
> There is no getting around the fact that the Giants absolutely sucked last year. I would like to know what the heck happened. Top of the mark one year and a loosing season the next.
> 
> every game Eli would look very frustrated....



Yeah, in all seriousness, (if you can say that about a game played by overpaid men), parity is real. It doesn't take much to tip the scales one way or another.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Hmmm, interesting to see what kind of a rejoinder JohnT will go with...
> 
> Will it be a chest-thumping "That's right! Lombardi is a native son!!"
> 
> ...


 

OOOOOOOUUUUUCCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!! 


BTW, That industrial wasteland is only located in the eastern most part of the state (as close to NYC as possible, where all the major highways are located). 

We do this to keep commuters from living here.


----------

